# Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!



## HD4ever (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo !
würd mir irgendwie ein Filetierbrett ( ca 60cm ) am Boot fest anbauen, meine bisheriges ( passendes Holzbrett auf Fischkiste )
gefällt mir irgendwie nicht mehr und auch zu wackelig....
denke da irgendwie was an ne Reeling oder Trollingbar oder platzsparend zum klappen an die Bootsseite fest zu montieren - hab aber noch nicht so die richtige Idee wie ich das verwirkliches kann |kopfkrat
hat jemand sich sowas schon angebaut und wie gemacht ?
vielleicht auchn Bild ? :m thx


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

Hallo Jörg,
so ein Anbau ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn du an dem Brett auch aufrecht stehen kannst. Eine irgendwie gebückte Haltung und das ganze bringt nichts - dann lieber Brett auf Kiste und sitzend.


----------



## HD4ever (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

da hast du bestimmt recht .... 
wie gesagt ... ich überlege ja noch die besten Montagemöglichkeiten - im Sommer werd ich mir ne Reeling anfertigen lassen das wäre wohl irgendwie die beste Möglichkeit da was klappbar dran zu bauen denke ich - sollte eigendlich dann ne vernünftige Höhe abgeben um in der richtigen Höhe zu filetieren - damit hat sich zumindest dann ja schon der Montageplatz geklärt .... 
nun mal überlegen ob ich das irgendwie aus einer Holzplatte realisiere, oder mir was aus ner Art Küchenschneidbrettern basteln werde ....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ...oder mir was aus ner Art Küchenschneidbrettern basteln werde ....


sowas hab ich noch rumliegen,für`s anschrauben anne Trollingbar.
Kannst dich ja mal melden.

Uli


----------



## HD4ever (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

*meld* ... #h


----------



## Jens Hinz (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

Hallo HD4ever, Ulrich und Dolfin sowie alle Bootsangler ohne Filetierplatz.

Ich baue gerade einen Filetierplatz (80x40cm) in bester Arbeitshöhe (95-100cm) für mein Boot (mit Reling). Das gute Stück sollte in 2 -3 Wochen fertig sein. Ich stelle es dann mal vor. Das Ganze läßt sich auch auf Booten ohne Reling montieren - der Halter muss dann angepasst werden. Wie gesagt, es wird eine Maßanfertigung und somit nicht ganz billig aber sicher erschwinglich. Ist eben alles aus Edelstahl und Alu. Fotos, Preise, Bezugsquellen folgen.

Beste Grüße
Jens


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

Ich habe einen Filetierplatz Jens,
an der Reeling, fest und stabil. Zu befestigen/ abnehmbar mit einer einzigen Schraube. Edelstahl mit diesem weißen Kunststoff. Insofern hab ich da auch kein Problem.


----------



## HD4ever (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

bin ja mal gespannt wie das Teil aussieht ....
ich brauch erstmal nen Reelinganfertigung - dann kommt das Brett ggf .... |uhoh:


----------



## Jens Hinz (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

Hallo Jörg, Hallo Dolfin

Das weise Plastik ist normalerweise Nylon oder auch als PA6 bekannt und ein guter Belag (hygienisch und nicht so rutschig). Mein Filetierplatz wird aus VA und ist recht glatt. Nylon ist deutlich besser aber leider in den gewünschten Abmessungen schwer zu finden.

Sobald ich die Teile beisammen habe, wird sofort montiert und natürlich Fotos gemacht. Ich melde mich dann wieder, bei Bedarf auch mit detaillierter Anleitung.

Beste Grüße
Jens


----------



## HD4ever (12. November 2008)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

hole das mal wieder hoch hier #h
gibts schon Fotos ?
oder sonst würde mir auch ne Bezugsquelle helfen für dieses Schneidbrettmaterial in der Größe von ca 80x30cm :m


----------



## leuchtboje (12. November 2008)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

Moin,
die Kunststoffbretter bekommst du im Gastrogroßhandel... wir habe z.B. eines in den Maßen 120 x 60 cm in unserem Schlachthaus... Metro müsste die auch haben bzw. bestellen können...
Frag doch einfach mal irgendeinen Gastwirt oder Koch, ob er dir nichtmal so nen Teil mitbringen kann, wenn er Einkaufen geht... die Teile sind auch nichtmal sooo teuer...


----------



## HD4ever (12. November 2008)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

Metro is ne gute Idee .... da könnte man mal schauen ...
Karte dafür vorhanden und nicht sooo weit weg |rolleyes


----------



## leuchtboje (12. November 2008)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

damals hatten dies jedenfalls, war dort halt reletiv teuer, wodurch ich dann direkt zum Gastrobedarf gegangen bin... war damals um die 15% günstiger...


----------



## BertG (12. November 2008)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

Hallo HD4ever,

versuch es mal mit diesen Link


http://www.messerkontor.eu/Schneidbretter


Gruß

BertG


----------



## Jens Hinz (13. November 2008)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

Hallo zusammen

Habe bereits vor einiger Zeit über ein Filetierbrett an Bord meines Bootes berichtet und auch einen Bericht darüber eingestellt. Die Konstruktion ist simple, abnehmbar oder anklappbar und erlaubt das Arbeiten in bequemer Stehhöhe. Die anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten mit dem rutschigen VA-Blech sind beseitigt. Habe von http://www.rediboom.com/phpwcms/rx_index.php?cat=2&acat=kunststoffe&lang=de eine PP-Platte in 4mm Stärke gekauft und auf das Edelstahl geschraubt. Habe inkl. Versand für eine Platte 0,5 x 1m 18 EUR bezahlt. Die Platte muss allerdings einmal mit der Drahtbürste bearbeitet werden. Dann ist die Oberfläche perfekt.

Beste Grüße
Jens


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

kaum sind mal 3 Jahre rum hab ich es schon mal geschafft mir nen Filetierbrett ans Boot zu schrauben :vik:
befestigt mit 2 Flügelschrauben ....


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

Klasse Arbeitstisch Jörg, ist das selbst gemacht????#6

Grüssle CD


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

jo ... aber zugegeben nicht von mir |rotwerden
das Brett fertig bei ebay gekauft ( BAC Kollege stellte sich raus ) 
nen anderer Kollege hat mir dann die Halter gebaut und angepasst ...


----------



## Marf22 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Filetierbrett-Montage auf Kleinboot ?!*

Schick, schick! #6

Welche Höhe haste? Meins ist leider etwas zu tief und ich krieg immer Rückenschmerzen, hab da aber eh Probleme mit!


----------

